# New Labs and New to Board--Please Comment



## lauteaeng (Aug 8, 2010)

My name is Laura and I am new to this board and have been controlling my Graves Disease using small doses of PTU for the last 7 years. I'm 46 years old and have very mild Graves (small nodules on my thyroid). I had a baby 19 months ago and while pregnant I went into complete remission. Shortly after giving birth, however, my Graves returned and I went back on PTU. Lately, I'm feeling hypo--constipation, difficulty losing weight, etc... ): Here are my most recent labs. Any advice? Thanks!

Free T4 (Thyroxine) 0.95 (.058 - 1.64)

T3 (Total) 121.4 (87-178)

T4 (Total) 5.9 (6.09 - 12.23) A LITTLE LOW?

TSH 0.010 (0.340-5.600) A Little Low?
(Diagnosed at .00041 7 years ago so this is good for me)

TSI Quant Result 4.7 Normal Range <1.3

(My TSI was much higher in previous labs around 8-10-going from memory here)


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

HI and welcome to the board! I think people here would like to see what your free T3 number is--were you given that test? The free T3 number is more accurate since it reports the usable T3 in your body.

Also, have you ever been tested for Hashimoto's? Some people can have it at the same time as Grave's or it can develop at a later time. My 20 year old daughter who was diagnosed and treated with RAI for Grave's 3 years ago was never tested for Hashi's. Now it is suspected and we will find out for sure at the end of August. I believe the test for Hashi's are TPOab and TGab.


----------



## lauteaeng (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks! I don't know why they did not do the Free T3??? I know I'm hyperthyroid (Graves Disease) because both my mother and grandfather had the same disease....AND....the TSI results that are high always indicate Graves.

I'm going to ask my endo what he thinks...cause I really am starting to feel hypo.

Laura
CK


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

lauteaeng said:


> My name is Laura and I am new to this board and have been controlling my Graves Disease using small doses of PTU for the last 7 years. I'm 46 years old and have very mild Graves (small nodules on my thyroid). I had a baby 19 months ago and while pregnant I went into complete remission. Shortly after giving birth, however, my Graves returned and I went back on PTU. Lately, I'm feeling hypo--constipation, difficulty losing weight, etc... ): Here are my most recent labs. Any advice? Thanks!
> 
> Free T4 (Thyroxine) 0.95 (.058 - 1.64)
> 
> ...


Symptoms point to, too much PTU thus hypo.

TSH is most likely suppressed due to stimulating antibodies.

I would ask your doctor about a PTU dose reduction.


----------

